# The sooner autonomous cars come, the better!



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Driving jobs account for a very large portion of jobs. Once they're replaced, that income void can easily ripple through the economy and bring it down. You can bet that governments understand this and will rush to create basic incomes policies. Think about it though, this is great! Instead of working for peanuts, you can sit around and they shall be given to you. No more dealing with ungrateful pax!


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

itsablackmarket said:


> Driving jobs account for a very large portion of jobs. Once they're replaced, that income void can easily ripple through the economy and bring it down. You can bet that governments understand this and will rush to create basic incomes policies. Think about it though, this is great! Instead of working for peanuts, you can sit around and they shall be given to you. No more dealing with ungrateful pax!


That's a bit too socialist for America. 
All it will do is just lower the middle sectors lifestyle. In essence if this continues on this path (it will ) America will be similar to India within 20 years (rich-poor.)


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Within 20 years? You're pretty optimistic. In Seattle we already have slums forming just like in India .


----------



## yoyolate (Dec 2, 2015)

Unfortunately. Every single system of this current administration is designed to further separate the haves from the have not. 

I would say that the largest difference between India and us, or Russia and us for that matter, where overnight a cast society has been created, and they have the super rich and the rest who's only job is to serve the super rich, is that here we still have a "freeish" press and guns. 

And we are not a peasant culture where we readily accept that someone is entitled or better because they have money. Of course you have those ignorant fools who are star struck and elect the most vociferous most extravagant and think that standing for a piece of cloth is patriotism, but you also have pretty well educated people who will not readily forgo a lifestyle and bow down their heads.

I think this is a very difficult situation that affects more Americans than tech companies are willing to admit. Think of the millions of people who depend on jobs at truck stops, or service stations. The billions of dollars invested on the thousands of 7 Elevens, and Flying Js, and Loves, and others. The truth is that the technology is already there for every single vehicle to be driver-less and electric. But there will be incredible resistance because many many many people will be affected and there is not a clear and easy to get to replacement for all the jobs that will be lost. Drivers is just the tip of the iceberg, is all the ancillary services that will create an enormous resistance to that change. 

Even the manufacturers might resits. Think that a driverless society would mean more efficient vehicles, that would no longer need so many safety features, that would not need to be super cool, super aerodynamic, etc. A fast vehicle would be irrelevant because getting there would be faster due to the increase on traffic efficiency by eliminated distracted drivers, bad drivers, drunk drivers, etc. This means, less jobs by the automakers. Less need for designers, and engineers, and plant operators, etc.

Insurance rates would also have to drop because accidents would be caused by an equipment malfunction that would be rare and unique. Less jobs in the insurance industry, underwriting industry, inspection industry, etc. 

Further, a true drivelers society will necessitate an EPA head that doesn't quote the bible to justify the firing of scientist, and a President that doesn't think that coal needs to make come back, or that clean coal exists (in the way he imagines it). Or coal miners that rather wait for their president to give them their jobs back than get ready for the future... 

So, while a true living wage society would be Utopian and nice, how are we going to get there when we have elected officials who fight the overwhelming science behind global warming, push rich benefiting legislation, and a society who elected them that rather live in the status quo of being a miner because daddy was a miner, and grandpa was a miner when they are being offered a free ride ticket in the way of education to become coders, developers etc.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

yoyolate said:


> Unfortunately. Every single system of this current administration is designed to further separate the haves from the have not.
> 
> I would say that the largest difference between India and us, or Russia and us for that matter, where overnight a cast society has been created, and they have the super rich and the rest who's only job is to serve the super rich, is that here we still have a "freeish" press and guns.
> 
> ...


I'm personally a fan of progress. But if we revert to the system of paying people higher salaries would mean progress could ramp up. 
I don't know where this notion of "jobs" came from. Not everyone needs to work. One person works in the household and everyone else contributes to it and society. Only way forward. 
But it won't happen. So let's just enjoy our lifestyle while we can. After all it's all unsustainable in the long run anyways.


----------



## uberboy48 (Aug 9, 2015)

Socialism never worked in history, eventually the governent runs out of other peoples money and than it collapses, like Venezuela, everyone talks about progress, so the point of these cars is they are better drivers, my idea would be to make humans better, with the assistance of tech, but tech should not be replacing humans, it will make humans worse, Germany solved these issues by raising the standard, they don' have speed limits and rarely have accidents, that' is human progress



itsablackmarket said:


> Driving jobs account for a very large portion of jobs. Once they're replaced, that income void can easily ripple through the economy and bring it down. You can bet that governments understand this and will rush to create basic incomes policies. Think about it though, this is great! Instead of working for peanuts, you can sit around and they shall be given to you. No more dealing with ungrateful pax!


Some drivers don' work for peanuts


----------

